# install order for toshiba lap top drivers



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Contents and Installation order
for toshiba drivers





Chipset Driver
Display Driver
Sound Driver
Network Driver
Touch pad Driver
Modem Driver
Wireless Network Driver
DVD-RAM Driver Software
Atheros Client Utility
Intel Client Utility
Assist
Touch and Launch 
Hotkey Utility
Accessibility
HW Setup
Password Utility
cPad/Touch pad On-Off Utility
Button Controls
Power Management
Zooming Utility
SD Secure Module
Virtual Sound
SD Memory Card Format
PC Diagnostic Tool
CD/DVD Drive Acoustic Silencer
WinDVD Creator
WinDVD
Toshiba Disc Creator
Toshiba Direct Disc Writer
ConfigFree
User`s Manual


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Are you asking or informing?

If informing - thanks.

However, only the Chipset Driver needs to be installed in a certain order (First, as you say). For other drivers the install order is not critical.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

pip22 said:


> Are you asking or informing?
> 
> If informing - thanks.
> 
> However, only the Chipset Driver needs to be installed in a certain order (First, as you say). For other drivers the install order is not critical.


thats the order toshiba recomends


----------

